# Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen



## zandermouse (10. Januar 2009)

@all

General Santos ist zweifellos die Hauptstadt der
Gelbflossenthune. Mit 7 "Thunfisch in Dosen"- Fabriken,
wo nur der Thunfisch verarbeitet wird, der keine
Sashimi- Quallität besitzt, ist GenSan eine der wirtschaftlich
bedeutendsten Städte der Philippinen. Die Thunfischindustrie
der Philippinen kann man getrost als Exportweltmeister bezeichnen.

Doch die kommerziellen Fangboote legen immer größere Entfernungen zurück, um wirtschaftliche Erträge zu erzielen. So wird der
größte Teil der Thunfische bereits in indonesischen Gewässern gefangen. Die einzigen noch erfolgversprechenden Fanggründe
der Philippinen liegen
im Moro Gulf, in einem Gebiet, das bei den Einheimischen mit
"Centro" bezeichnet wird. Selbstverständlich gibt es dort,
entgegen allen Vermutungen, einen Angelverein, die South Mindanao Anglers. 
Da sich fast alle Boote dem kommerziellen Fang von
Thunfischen witmen, haben die South Mindanao
Anglers ihre eigenen Boote. Die einzige Möglichkeit in diesem
Gebiet zu angeln, dürfte eine Ausfahrt mit kommerziellen Fangbooten
sein oder sich an die South Mindanao Anglers zu wenden. 
Eine Ausfahrt mit kommerziellen Fangbooten dürfte zwar spannend sein,
aber für Angler dennoch uninteressant, da ein Filipino mit seiner 
Handleine einen 100 kg+ Thun in 10 Minuten bezwingt, was für einen
Spinnfischer 3 Stunden dauern könnte. 
Aufgrund des guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses wird viel mit 
Tica- Rollen geangelt, wie z.B. Tica Cybernetic und es werden
riesige Thune damit gelandet. Soviel zum Thema: Muß es unbedingt 
eine Stella sein ? 
Die absolut erfolgreichste Methode, große Thune zu angeln,ist das
nächtliche Driftfischen mit Live-Squid. 
Aber es werden auch Thunfischschulen direkt angefahren und mit
allem geangelt, was weit fliegt und die Farben Blau/Schwarz/Chrome
hat. Es ist vorgekommen, dass YF-Thune Jigs genommen haben, bevor
diese das Wasser berührten. Erfolgreicher dürfte jedoch das Popperfischen
sein. Der Frenzy-Angry-Popper wäre meine erste Wahl, wenn die
Yellowfins flying Fische jagen. Falls sich mal ein Schwarm
Laternenfische an die Oberfläche verirrt, müssen die Köder darauf
abgestimmt werden. Oft ignorieren YFT alle Köder, die vom aktuellen
Beuteschema abweichen und manchmal fressen sie so aggressiv, dass sie
alles attakieren, was sich bewegt.

Warum ich das alles erzähle, ist, weil ich dieses Gebiet in absehbarer
Zeit bereisen möchte, aber nicht allein. Bis ich geeignete Mitstreiter 
gefunden habe, möchte ich Euch bitten, einmal Eure Erfahrungen vom
gezielten angeln auf YFT kund zu tun. 

Das eigentliche Problem scheint mir zu sein, erst einmal die Thune
zu finden und zweitens, wie kann man so eine Schule erfolgreich anfahren
und beangeln ?

Es gibt gesicherte Erkenntnisse darüber, bei welchen Mondphasen und Wetterverhältnissen
die Wahrscheinlichkeit in diesem Gebiet auf Thune zu treffen, am größten ist.

Geht das überhaupt: Gezielt auf YFT angeln ?

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## serviola (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Ja Hallo,

Ich kann da nur meinen Senf aus der BFT Fischerei abgeben, deshalb ohne Gewähr weil schwirig zu übertragen. Aus den wenigen Informationen deinerseits sehe ich jedoch Parallelen wie die Impfung auf bestimmtes Futter. Es ist in der Tat manchmal gerade zu vergeblich auf die Thune zu angeln, wenn sie sich auf eine bestimmte Nahrung eingeschossen haben.

In meinem Fall ist das dann der Fall, wenn sich Schrimps oder ganz kleine Anchovis an der Oberfläche sammeln. Dann musst du in die tiefste Trickkiste greifen um einen ähnlichen  Köder mit übergrossem Haken überhaupt platzieren zu können. Das sind dann die Momente, wo es mich jedesmal mit leichten Gerät erwischt. Aber das sind auch die besonderen Erlebnisse von denen du ewig zehrst.

Grundsätzlich ist das eine Fischerei wie jede andere auch, suche mit Hilfe der Vögel die Aktivitäten und dann Motor aus und rein treiben lassen. 

Mehr Spass macht mir persönlich nur noch wenig anderes.


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Hier an der Oaxacacosta, gibt es eine kleine Stadt Puerto Angel, wo viele Fischer leben. Wenn kaltes Wasser (agua fria) kommt, dann kommt auch der Tun,Yellofin. Ich kann dir auch nur sagen, wie sie hier die Fische fangen u. finden. Ich habe sie oft beobachtet, auch einmal begleitet u. selbst auch so wie sie, Tune gefangen. *Ich habe nie versucht Grosse zufangen. *
Mit geschleppten tieflaufenden Wobblern habe ich die meisten gefangen, aber keiner schwerer als 10kg. Die Tune waren in der Tiefe u. es gab so gut wie keine Zeichen das welche unter uns waren. Ausser es sind immer einige Vögel in der Nähe gewesen, die suchend umher flogen.
Einmal habe ich mein Lachero überredet bekommen den Fischern zufolgen. Die Tune sind dicht unter der Oberfläche auf Raubzug gewesen. Es war eine Verfolgungsjagd, an der etwa 6 Lachas(kleine Fischerboot) beteiligten. 
Die Fischer sind denn Vögeln gefolgt (Tölpel o. buso) u. haben dann nach Schwallen der raubenden Tune gesucht. Ich bin einfach den Fischern mit meinen Lanchero in seiner Lancha gefolgt, weil sie wussten wie Tune zogen. 
Nach einigen Versuchen, immer drei Würfe u. wieder den Tunen hinterher , warf ich mein kleinen weissen Blinker mitten unter den Schwallen, es hat sofort geknallt. Leider habe ich den Tun verloren mit dem Blinker, alle anderen Köder die noch hatte, haben nichts gebracht.
Die Fischer hatten auch unterschiedliche Köder, die meisten hatten lebende aalartige Köderfische u. googleyes (ojotónes) u. einer Gummigarnelen. Die Tune haben keine Köderfische genommen, aber der mit den Garnelen hatte ein nachdem anderen gefangen.
Das mit den Gummifischen ist wieder eine andere Geschichte u. auch eine andere Ausgangsituation.
Das Wasser war super sauber, so klar habe ich es nie mehr wiedergesehen. Wir haben geschleppt u. in unserer Nähe immer wieder die Tune rauben gesehen, aber sie wollten meine super Wobbler nicht. 
Dann sind uns zwei Schildkröten aufgefallen um die sich die Tölpel versammelten. Wir fuhren langsam an das merkwürdige Geschehen ran. |kopfkrat
Unter Schildkröte gedrängte sich eine kleine Schule Googleyes .
Das Bild werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen, die Schildkröte die scheinbar schlief, aber nach längerer Betrachtung auch nur ein Fisch schnappen wollte, die Vögel die um sie herum schwammen mit den gleichen Ziel u. ganz unten sahen wir einige Tune kreisen. #6
Ich habe sofort ein Gummifisch montiert u. ihn neben der Schildkröte gesetzt, auch gleich ein Biss bekommen. Wir konnten auf diese Weise drei Tune fangen. 
Das ist öfter so gewesen das wir den Tunen gefolgt sind aber unsere Wobbler o. andere Lures nicht genommen haben. ;+
Die Tune sind fast immer in der Tiefe. Tauchen sie zum Fressen an der Oberfläche kann man sie leicht bei ruhiger See entdecken. Es spritzt das Wasser richtig in die Höhe u.einige spingen auch aus den Wasser.
Die Fischer fangen die meisten, mit Jigs in einer Tiefe von 30 -50 Meter. o. lebenden Köderfischen. Sie ziehen oft langsam übers Meer, mit offenden Augen u.Ohren.
Sie kennen die Stellen wo die Tune langziehen u. werfen dort die Jigs mit Handleinen aus u. ziehen sie mit schnellen langen Armzügen wieder ein. 
Fangen sie nichts, wechseln sie den Platz
Wie die Fischer die Vögel im einzeln deuten weiss ich nicht genau. Das sich es lohnt den Tölpel u. andere grösse Möwen zufolgen ist aber wohl allen klar. 

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zandermouse (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

@Serviola
@Tortugaf

danke, dass Du uns an Deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben läßt.
Ich werde aufgrund Deiner Erfahrungen und den Schilderungen
von Serviola auf jeden Fall einige Gummigarnelen mitnehmen.
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich die an einem Thunfischhaken montieren
soll, jedoch wird mir sicher noch was einfallen. 

Auf den Philippinen gibt es nur sehr wenige Seevögel, woran das liegt,
kann ich nicht sagen. Dort kann man oft die Thune lokalisieren, weil
sie oft den Delfinen folgen, die ihrerseits sehr häufig zu beobachten
sind. 

Beim hereinbrechen einer Kaltfront ist die Chance, die Thune zu finden,
am aller größten. Deswegen ist die beste Reisezeit von September bis
Januar. 

Eine wichtige Rolle scheinen auch die Kontinentabhänge am Rande des
Kontinentalschelfes zu spielen, denn die Thune scheinen sich bei ihren
Wanderungen an ihnen zu orientieren. Diese Beobachtung haben zu mindest
die Fischer auf den Philippinen gemacht. Deswegen ist auch hier ein Echolot
empfehlenswert. In wie weit bestimmte Meeresströmungen einen Einfluß
auf die Thune haben, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Marline halten sich
immer am Rande bestimmter Meeresströmungen mit unterschiedlichen Temperaturen
auf. Erfahrene Skipper können schon an Hand der Wassertemperatur sagen,
ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, auf Marline zu schleppen. 

Die raubenden Schulen von Thunfischen so um die 10 kg habe ich auch schon
oft beobachten können. Werden solche Beobachtungen gemacht, sind meistens
alle Boote draußen und wenn man Pech hat, ist kein Boot mehr da, was
man mieten könnte. Weiß Jemand ob diesen Schulen auch große Thune folgen,
oder biden nur Thune gleicher Größe eine Schule ?
Große Thune sind auch oft Einzelgänger, oder ?

Ein Dankeschön für alle die, die sich immer so informativ und
ausführlich an der Diskussion beteiligen. Das macht mir persöhnlich
mehr Spass, als ständig Dreizeiler kombiniert mit Kotzsmilies,lesen
zu müssen.  :vik:#6

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Hallo Zandermouse
Das mit den YFT ist so eine sache . Wenn die Teile am jagen sind beisen sie eigendlich auf alles wes sich bewegt . Hab sie dann schon beim Schleppen , Poppern oder Jiggen gefangen eigenlich egal . Wenn sie allerdings in 30 - 40 Metern Tiefe unter den Delfinen schwimmen ist es schon problematisch sie an den Hacken zu kriegen . Das einzige was ich kenn und gut funktioniert ist mit lebenden (tote funktioniert nicht sehr gut ) Sardienen anzufüttern . Wird im Jemen praktiziert und ist Spannend Aufregend und Hecktisch zu gleich meine absolute Lieblingsmethode beim fischen . 
Zu deiner Frage ob den kleinen YFT große folgen kann ich nur sagen ich habs noch nie erlebt . Normalerweise sind die Fisch in den Schwärmen ungefähr gleich groß im Jemen gabs die drei Kategorien -bis 12 kg von 12 - 30 kg und ab 30 kg bis .......... kg.

Ach das ein Filipino (auser er heist Supermann|kopfkrat und der hätte ein Problem damit) mit einer Handleine einen Thun mit über 100 kg in 10 Minuten fängt halt ich für ein Gerücht oder einer Geschichte aus der Fabelwelt .

Auf jedem Fall währe das Gebiet im Süden der Philipienen sicher eine Reise wert sollte man sich mal drüber unterhalten .

Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermouse
> Das mit den YFT ist so eine sache . Wenn die Teile am jagen sind beisen sie eigendlich auf alles wes sich bewegt . Hab sie dann schon beim Schleppen , Poppern oder Jiggen gefangen eigenlich egal . Wenn sie allerdings in 30 - 40 Metern Tiefe unter den Delfinen schwimmen ist es schon problematisch sie an den Hacken zu kriegen . Das einzige was ich kenn und gut funktioniert ist mit lebenden (tote funktioniert nicht sehr gut ) Sardienen anzufüttern . Wird im Jemen praktiziert und ist Spannend Aufregend und Hecktisch zu gleich meine absolute Lieblingsmethode beim fischen .
> Zu deiner Frage ob den kleinen YFT große folgen kann ich nur sagen ich habs noch nie erlebt . Normalerweise sind die Fisch in den Schwärmen ungefähr gleich groß im Jemen gabs die drei Kategorien -bis 12 kg von 12 - 30 kg und ab 30 kg bis .......... kg.
> 
> ...




   Ach Andreas, tue es lieber nicht. Klar kann man drüber reden aber…

  Die erfolgreichste Fangmethode im Süden der Philippinen scheint Dynamitfischen zu sein.
  Wer da mit einem 2-Tackter schleppt hat wenige Chancen auf Yellos. 

  So schlau sind die Überlebenden mittlerweile auch schon.|rolleyes

  Der Fluchtradius der Thune ist dort nach meiner Erfahrung ungleich größer als wir das bis jetzt erlebt haben und zu anderem gibt es dort fast nie Gemeinschaftsjagden mit mittleren Tümmlern. Das scheint auf den westlichen Teil des Indischen Ozean beschränkt zu sein.

  Da gib es interessantere Gebiete, obwohl die Gegend landschaftlich genial reizvoll ist.
  Das wäre meine Einschätzung :g
  Wo ist Ansgar, der alte Sack, eigentlich abgeblieben? |wavey:

  Hat jemand von Ihm mal was gehört/gelesen…? ;+


Gernot #h


----------



## zandermouse (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

@Rausreißer,

ich weiß ja nicht, wo her Du Deine Erfahrungen hast,
aber ganz richtig informiert hast Du Dich offensichtlich
nicht. Dynamitfischen findet auf den gesamten Philippinen
statt. Es findet seine Anwendung ausschließlich im Korallenriff.
Wenn die damit offshore fischen und keine Korallenriffe zerstören
würden, hätte ja Niemand etwas dagegen. 
Diese "Bomben" werden hauptsächlich auf der Insel Cebu produziert
und von dort auf die restlichen Inseln gebracht.
Da die Thune ständig in Bewegung und meistens nur zu sehen sind,
wenn sie oberflächennah rauben, lassen sie sich praktisch nicht
mit Dynamit befischen. Da die Zünder dieser "Wasserbomben" relativ
unsicher sind, wird ein Dynamitfischer nicht lange zögern, diese
wegzuschmeißen. Da ja Deiner Meinung nach, der Fluchtradius der Thune
so groß ist, dürften die Boote ja kaum auf Wurfdistanz herankommen. 

Ich war inzwischen 28 mal auf den Philippinen und habe von der
Dynamitfischerei viel gesehen, aber das auf yellowfins mit Dynamit
gefischt wird, ist das Absurdeste, was mir je zu Ohren kam. 

Wann und Wo bist Du denn auf den Philippinen gewesen ?

Das die Philippinen für Dich, aus anglerischer Sicht, eine
unlößbare Aufgabe waren, sei dahingestellt, jedoch lasse doch denen,
die das können, ihren Spaß haben.:vik:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## saily (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Hallo,

die Aussage daß YFT nur im indischen Ozean den Tümmlern
folgen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung absolut nicht bestätigen. Schon 2 mal habe ich im Atlantik (auf Cabo Verde) die Erfahrung gemacht, daß grössere YFT den  Delphinschwärmen nachfolgten! Beide Male war ein leckeres Sashimi Lohn für mein Mühen 

Die Erfahrung, daß den grossen YFT dann auch die Marline nachjagen durfte ich bisher noch nicht machen. Zumindest war das bisher nicht kausal in Zusammenhang zu bringen!

Auf jeden Fall kann ich aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen bestätigen, daß Tunaschwärme meist aus etwa gleich grossen
Fischen bestehen. Fische von 10 und 80kg schwimmen meiner Meinung nach nicht im gleichen Schwarm! 

Zu den Marlinen und den Temperaturen! Sicher spielt das auch eine Rolle! Aber entscheidend ist da dann doch wann man an welchem Platz der Erde fischt! Auf Mauritius benötigt man zur Zeit in der Hauptsaison etwa 7 Ausfahrten um einen (irgendeinen) Marlin zu fangen! Andere Destinationen schaffen  das Ganze  (an sehr guten Tagen) umgekehrt!   Dennoch sind die Gebiete völlig unterschiedlich und beides hat seinen Reiz... tiefer sollte man bei dieser Fragestellung nicht gehen!

Schöne Grüsse

saily#h


----------



## Tortugaf (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Das YFT mit Delfinen u.schwimmen habe ich auch schon gesehen,aber nicht immer.#c du weiss es meistens nicht ob welche dort sind oder nicht,wir haben kein Echolot.Immer nur den Delfinen nach fahren, in der Hoffnung das auch Tune unter ihnen sind, bringt nicht viel. |kopfkrat  
Wenn wir Delfine sehen begleiten wir sie ein Stück,habe auf die Weise auch ein Sail gefangen. |supergri 
Ist immer ein Versuch wert.

G.Tortugaf :m


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*



saily schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Aussage daß YFT nur im indischen Ozean den Tümmlern
> folgen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung absolut nicht bestätigen. Schon 2 mal habe ich im Atlantik (auf Cabo Verde) die Erfahrung gemacht, daß grössere YFT den  Delphinschwärmen nachfolgten! Beide Male war ein leckeres Sashimi Lohn für mein Mühen
> ...



   Ich denke, das stimmt so schon wie Du es schreibst.
  Also andersrum formuliert,  jagen im mittleren Teil des Pazifiks nach meinen Erfahrungen jedenfalls deutlich weniger Säuger mit den Yellows.
  Vor Mexiko und Kalifornien sieht es schon wieder anders aus.


  Nichts für ungut,

  Gernot#h


----------



## zandermouse (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

@all

Ich wollte die ganze Fischerei auf Thune noch ein wenig
aufdröseln und ein paar zusätzliche Informationen beisteuern,
die zwar für die Philippinen gelten, aber regional sehr unterschiedlich
sein können.

Zunächst bestehen die meisten Tuna-Banks aus verschiedenen Spezien.
Der Yellowfin ist häufig mit dem Bigey Tuna zusammen anzutreffen.
Mir fällt es immer noch schwer, diese beiden Arten auseinanderzuhalten. 
Große Thunfische bilden wesendlich kleinere Gruppen und stehen
in größerer Wassertiefe als kleine Thune, die Schulen von 1000 und
mehr Individuen bilden können. 

Selbstverständlich ist es immer gut die Augen offen zu halten
und das Meer nach Seevögeln und anderen Auffälligkeiten abzusuchen,
aber ist es auch effektiv ? Wissenschaftliche Studien ergaben, dass
sich Yellowfin Tuhne nur etwa 14-29 Minuten am Tag in einer Tiefe von
0- 10 Metern aufhalten. Wir können sie also die meiste Zeit des Tages,
visuell, gar nicht ausmachen. Da eine pazifische Thunfischschule im
Mittel 77 km pro Tag zurücklegt ist es ratsam, sich die jahreszeitlichen 
Migrationsrouten von dem Gebiet, in dem man angeln will, zu besorgen.
Die Thune folgen ständig dem Nahrungsangebot bestimmter Meeresströmungen,
wobei die Wasseroberflächentemperatur eine wichtige Rolle spielt. 
Es ist durchaus möglich auf den Philippinen einen Thun zu fangen,
der in Californien makiert wurde. Yellowfins meiden jedoch Gebiete
deren Wasseroberflächentemperatur unter 20°C liegt. 

Für die Philippinen habe ich eine Karte mit den Migrationsrouten der
Thune beigefügt. Daraus und aus anderen geografischen Erwägungen, kann ich
erkennen, dass es eigentlich nur 3 größere, der 7107 Inseln sind, von denen
aus, sich eine Ausfahrt zum gezielten Angeln auf große Yellowfins lohnen könnte.

Bigey tune werde ich tagsüber kaum fangen können und schon garnicht beim Schleppen.
Das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich die Großaugen tagsüber in Tiefen zwischen
350 und 400 Metern aufhalten, jedoch Nachts auf 0-100 Metern stehen. Das nächtliche
Jiggen mit fluoreszierenden Jigs scheint hier effektiver zu sein. Bei
den Yellofins sieht die Sache nicht ganz so drastisch aus, da weniger als 30%
tagsüber tiefer als 100 m tauchen. Beim Schleppfischen ohne Downrigger dürften
sich maximal Zufallsfänge einstellen. Also scheint Jiggen besser zu sein, aber wo ?

Das Jiggen macht dort nur an s.g. Fish Aggregation Devices Sinn, an denen sich
Fisch aufhält. Erfahrene Fischer erkennen das an aufsteigenden Blasen oder der dunkleren
Wasserfärbung.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## gte81 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

weiß gar net warum ihr hier so viel über tunfisch diskutiert, der is doch ganz einfach zu fangen...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_Rs75-5vI&feature=related

:m|wavey:
gruß


----------



## zandermouse (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

@gte81

Ja, die Iron Man of tuna hunting. Wenn ich an die Bestandsdichte
von damals denke, wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. 
Damals als eine Hand voll Cedar Plugs an kurzen Leinen hinter
dem Boot geschleppt, schon nach kurzer Zeit, Thune fingen, ohne
Ende, ist leider vorbei. Einfach im blauen Meer mit aus Wahlzähnen
gefeilten Jigs zu fischen, ist leider auch vorbei.|uhoh:   
Im Jahr 1980 konnte man auf Siargao Island
einen 100 kg schweren Thun für weniger als einen Euro kaufen.
Ende 2008 hat die philippinische Regierung ein Gesetz eingeführt, wo
nach die minimale Maschenweite der Netze auf ein Mindestmaß begrenzt
wurde, um zu verhindern, dass keine Yellowfin Thune mehr unter 500g
auf die Fischmärkte kommen. Nachdem die Bluefin Thune nicht mehr
zu retten sind, wird als nächste Art der Yellowfin verschwinden, obwohl
die ausgewachsenen Rogner bis zu 8 Millionen Eier legen und diese Art
auch relativ schnell wächst. Ein 4 Jahre alter Yellowfin ist an der Angel
schon ein Erlebnis.   

Aufgrund der Tips von Pargo Man habe ich mir auch noch ein paar Super Chugger
vom Moldcraft zugelegt. Ich werde mit den livelike Squid Daisy chains und mit verschiedenen
Jetheads schleppen. Ein Island Tracker mit Bonito Strips wird selbstverständlich
mit im Spread sein. Ein Echolot könnte zur Anzeige der verschiedenen Strömungen,
unterschiedlicher Temperatur, sehr hilfreich sein. Das Wasser ist kristallklar
und die Thune verfügen über eine ausgezeichnete Sehschärfe. 

Deswegen will ich
als Leadermaterial an meinen 50-er Ruten 80 lbs Fluocarbon einsetzen. Ist das
Zeug ausreichend für die kleinen Raspelzähne, oder brauche ich was stärkeres ?
Tendenziell würde ich lieber weiter mit der Stärke runtergehen, um überhaupt
Bisse zu bekommen. 

Wenn ich sie gefunden habe, werde ich natürlich auch jiggen.:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## zandermouse (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Hi,

ich mache gerade eine kleine Inventur meiner Lures und
betreibe wehemente Gerätepflege. Bald geht es ab auf
die Philippinen. Ich stehe schon in den Startlöchern. 
Noch Jemand da, mit irgend welchen Tips für Yellowfintuna ?|kopfkrat

Kleiner Link für Euch, um meine Vorfreude zu teilen:

http://www.pansukian.com/activity_fishing.html

Na, könnt Ihr meine Vorfreude nachvollziehen ?|wavey:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

dann mal einen schönen erholsamen und erfolgreichen Trip in die Heimat und komme heil wieder, damit du uns berichten kannst.
Ich muss leider noch bis zum Sommer warten:c


----------



## Wollebre (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

und sofern noch nicht bekannt, die assist hooks nicht direkt am Jig befestigen Der Springring ist oft das schwächste Glied oder man benutzt überdimensionierte Ringe. Bei dieser Montage wirkt die Zugkraft direkt auf die Hauptschnur.


----------



## zandermouse (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Große Yellowfins im Süden der Philippinen*

Hi Wollebre,

ich fische genau so, wie Du. Mich wundert nur, warum Du
ovale Solid- Ringe und keine runden verwendest ? 
Ein großer Vorteil dieser Montage ist auch, dass Du die
Jigs, mit einer Splittringzange sehr schnell wechseln kannst. 
Daher kannst Du mit sehr wenigen Vorfächern und Assisthooks mit einem nahezu "unbegrenzten" Sortiment
an verschiedenen Jigs fischen, bis Du den "Richtigen", gefunden hast. Ich finde nämlich, dass Jigs mit vormontierten, dicken Vorfächern immer für Unordnung
auf dem Boot und in der Jigtasche sorgen.  #6

Bin schon fast weg,
muss nur noch ein Päckchen
vom Hauptzollamt holen, mit
den ganzen Austauschhaken für 
meine Wobbler und Popper.|wavey:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------

